# nesting boxes for fantail



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok, stupig question maybe but what would be a good size for a nesting box / pair of fantails? Maybe I should messure my birds, I mean how tall is a fantail anyway... 
So please, what do U suggest? Height, lenght, depts? Maybe post some pictures if U have any?
I tried finding information on pigeon-talk but most of the boxes are for non-fantails, I mean, do my birds need extra space for the tail? 
Thanks for Your help!
/Csilla


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have my fantails using 16" tall 16" or so deep and 30" wide.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

ok, thank U for the answer! 
/Csilla


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

Milk crates are also fantastic with addition of disposable nest bowl


----------

